

Show HN: Video Marketing Comparison Tool - JacobAldridge
http://mwpdigitalmedia.com/competitor_comparison_tool

======
JacobAldridge
This isn't mine, it's just been released by a friend of mine (though I know
he'd enjoy any thoughts or feedback).

Related blog post: [http://mwpdigitalmedia.com/blog/new-youtube-competitor-
compa...](http://mwpdigitalmedia.com/blog/new-youtube-competitor-comparison-
tool/)

